

7 Hidden Truths About WebAssembly: The Next Evolution of Web Development - dokamoto
http://developerboards.att.lithium.com/t5/AT-T-Developer-Program-Blogs/7-Hidden-Truths-About-WebAssembly-The-Next-Evolution-of-Web/ba-p/40436

======
mtgx
> WebGL has certainly enabled browser games by supporting OpenGL ES, but
> WebAssembly goes much farther and could support OpenGL 4--creating
> opportunity for richer apps.

Or it could just skip to Vulkan?

